# Beer in the rear chicken



## naturalmovements (Jan 6, 2011)

combat load:

12oz beer (anything but whimpy will work)
fresh rosemary
extra virgin olive oil
paprika
cummin
salt(kosher) & pepper <-----the greatest spices of all time
butter spray
grill----oak hardwood lump coals
4-5lb bird, i cooked it for 2 hours ranging from 350 to 400 degrees on the far side of grill, when the internal temp reached 180 i rang the dinner bell!

you can buy a beer can chicken holder or you can stand it up without it, just make sure its upright and dont forget to take a swig off the beer first(chefs secret!)

i like this concept, the beer-steam logic makes sense, rosemary and chicken are always amazing, paprika and cummin compliment, salt n pepper are the greatest spices of all time, ill give it a mist of butter for than golden crisp exterior, before anything i dry the chicken and then brush a tiny amount of olive oil, put some rosemary in the beer and on the chicken (you can also add butter, onions, garlic, etc to the beer), its just something to really play around with and shape it around your specific taste, this was no specific recipe, im still a white belt at cooking and just used what was in my kitchen, im always open to ideas or suggestions...

my main point of this is to bring up the idea, maybe youve forgotten about it, maybe youve never heard of it, maybe you have ideas for it, i love food and love what food does for the mind and body..if you try this, i hope ive served you well! thank you


----------



## pacanis (Jan 6, 2011)

I've never seen a rack like that. I use a Steven Raichlen bird holder.
Nice looking birds.


----------



## CharlieD (Jan 6, 2011)

That does look like a very nice rack, looks stable.


----------



## Chef Munky (Jan 6, 2011)

That's a nice rack. With so many on the market which one is the best? Have you tried any of the others? 


4theGrill Chicken Stands


----------



## CharlieD (Jan 6, 2011)

In all the truth it doesnt matter. Back in my russian days, we did not have any kind of racks. You just put the chicken on the top of a can and it just seats there and cooks. it is a toy, nice toy, but still a toy.


----------



## pacanis (Jan 6, 2011)

That one at the top of that page is the one I have. I like it because I don't always have an empty can available and never use beer anymore, so I'll add whatever to the container that came with it. It's only fault is if I am doing a roasting size bird the pan will get pretty full. Too full to carry. Nothing a turkey baster won't take care of.


----------



## Chef Munky (Jan 6, 2011)

CharlieD said:


> In all the truth it doesnt matter. Back in my russian days, we did not have any kind of racks. You just put the chicken on the top of a can and it just seats there and cooks. it is a toy, nice toy, but still a toy.



I like toys.. Wouldn't mind having one for my grill. I need new grilling baskets to..

Something about the beer can method grosses me out. And people drink it after wards?

Was just looking at hot dog roasting utensils. Thumbing through a tail gating " Grilled " magazine.. I was shocked by some that I saw. 

Munky.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jan 6, 2011)

Does all of the beer ever steam out of the can?


----------



## sparrowgrass (Jan 6, 2011)

No, Chef Munky, you don't drink the beer afterwards--you do drink (or pour off) some of the beer so it doesn't boil over.  The liquid does not need to be beer--plain water, fruit juice, wine--any kind of liquid will do.  I never find that the chicken has a beer flavor but the method does seem to make for a nice juicy bird.

And those look wonderful!!


----------



## taxlady (Jan 6, 2011)

You could use any leftover beer in the gravy.


----------



## naturalmovements (Jan 7, 2011)

> Does all of the beer ever steam out of the can?


 
indirect/steady heat keeps it from boiling out, the rest evaporates into the meat, this  is a million times better if you smoke it....low n slow!


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jan 7, 2011)

It never boils due to indirect heat, but most of (almost all) of the beer evaporates out??


----------



## pacanis (Jan 7, 2011)

I can only speak for indirect heat on a grill running at 350, but my liquid container feels as full after the cook as it did before. I have no idea why, because you would certainly think it would evaporate down.


----------



## Kayelle (Jan 7, 2011)

This is my all time favorite way to cook a whole chicken, although I do mine in the oven at 425 degrees.  I plug up the hole where the neck was with half a lemon, cut side down, and secured by pulling the skin over the lemon and securing with toothpicks.  Sometimes I use wine in a empty Coke can, and always several smashed garlic cloves inside. To me, this is the perfect roast chicken.
Beautiful pictures, and thanks for the topic!


----------



## naturalmovements (Jan 7, 2011)

> This is my all time favorite way to cook a whole chicken, although I do mine in the oven at 425 degrees. I plug up the hole where the neck was with half a lemon, cut side down, and secured by pulling the skin over the lemon and securing with toothpicks. Sometimes I use wine in a empty Coke can, and always several smashed garlic cloves inside. To me, this is the perfect roast chicken.
> Beautiful pictures, and thanks for the topic!


 
thank you and good suggestion, ill try something like that in the future!


----------



## naturalmovements (Jan 7, 2011)

> I can only speak for indirect heat on a grill running at 350, but my liquid container feels as full after the cook as it did before. I have no idea why, because you would certainly think it would evaporate down.


 
cold beer is the best beer, but for this you should leave it out for a bit so its not so cold, kinda the same principle with meat, room temp is the starting point

this might bare no truth but maybe try just a aluminum can with fluids of your choice instead of a container, seems like the container would take more to warm, but i really dont know just thinking of anything that could help and its easier to start with whats simple


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jan 7, 2011)

Simple is good!!! So is not wasting your time and resources on Manufacturing hype, misinformation,and out right disinformation...It's only redeeming quality is it allows one to cook more chickens at a time on any given cooking appliance... For that reason only, and for just a few dollars, I guess it's not a bad trade off.....

Link


----------



## pacanis (Jan 7, 2011)

naturalmovements said:


> cold beer is the best beer, but for this you should leave it out for a bit so its not so cold, kinda the same principle with meat, room temp is the starting point
> 
> this might bare no truth but maybe try just a aluminum can with fluids of your choice instead of a container, seems like the container would take more to warm, but i really dont know just thinking of anything that could help and its easier to start with whats simple


 
Cold beer is definitely the best beer. That's why my beer never sees the inside of a chicken cavity  I prefer wine or a white pop like 7UP in the container. Sometimes with rosemary if I'm in the mood.

I use the liquid holding container that came with the rack I mentioned earlier. A can won't fit in the holder, but everything seems to come just fine using it as is.


----------



## taxlady (Jan 7, 2011)

Uncle Bob said:


> Simple is good!!! So is not wasting your time and resources on Manufacturing hype, misinformation,and out right disinformation...It's only redeeming quality is it allows one to cook more chickens at a time on any given cooking appliance... For that reason only, and for just a few dollars, I guess it's not a bad trade off.....
> 
> Link



There is one further experiment I would like to see. A beer can full of water vs an empty chicken, both roasted vertically. I wonder if the container does something to the internal temperature of the chicken. But, I'm not curious enough to try it myself


----------



## naturalmovements (Jan 7, 2011)

> Simple is good!!! So is not wasting your time and resources on Manufacturing hype, misinformation,and out right disinformation...It's only redeeming quality is it allows one to cook more chickens at a time on any given cooking appliance... For that reason only, and for just a few dollars, I guess it's not a bad trade off.....



simple is good and this is still simple, salt n pepper with butter and water works too.....

I really enjoy the way this chicken comes out, juicy, flavorful and most of all satisfying....maybe one day you will be passing through Texas and some big country boy will enlighten your taste buds


----------



## naturalmovements (Jan 7, 2011)

> I use the liquid holding container that came with the rack I mentioned earlier. A can won't fit in the holder, but everything seems to come just fine using it as is.



gotcha.....hmmmm......I hope the kinks get worked out because this is some gooood chicken when all the pistons are firing


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jan 7, 2011)

naturalmovements said:


> simple is good and this is still simple, salt n pepper with butter and water works too.....
> 
> I really enjoy the way this chicken comes out, juicy, flavorful and most of all satisfying....maybe one day you will be passing through Texas and some big country boy will enlighten your taste buds



My taste buds need no help....they function quite well ~~ I do prefer to deal in facts however...not fiction and myth. ~~ Enjoy Your chickens!!

Bon Appetit!!


----------



## taxlady (Jan 7, 2011)

Uncle Bob said:


> My taste buds need no help....they function quite well ~~ I do prefer to deal in facts however...not fiction and myth. ~~ Enjoy Your chickens!!
> 
> Bon Appetit!!



This


----------



## pacanis (Jan 7, 2011)

naturalmovements said:


> gotcha.....hmmmm......I hope the kinks get worked out because this is some gooood chicken when all the pistons are firing


 
Kinks? 

Uhh, you too.


----------



## naturalmovements (Jan 7, 2011)

kink

n
1. a sharp twist or bend in a wire, rope, hair, etc., esp one caused when it is pulled tight
2. a crick in the neck or similar muscular spasm
3. a flaw or minor difficulty in some undertaking or project
4. a flaw or idiosyncrasy of personality; quirk
5. Brit informal a sexual deviation
6. US a clever or unusual idea
vb
to form or cause to form a kink
[from Dutch: a curl in a rope; compare Middle Low German kinke kink, Old Norse kinka to nod]

^#3 should best explain my use of the word in reference to your fancy bird holder


----------



## naturalmovements (Jan 7, 2011)

> Originally Posted by Uncle Bob
> My taste buds need no help....they function quite well ~~ I do prefer to deal in facts however...not fiction and myth. ~~ Enjoy Your chickens!!
> 
> Bon Appetit!!



good, more chicken for me! I'm not sure what your calling a myth or fiction, it's a fact and the facts taste good!.....some people eat with a silver spoon, some eat with clean hands, I prefer clean hands

thanks for your input!


----------



## Katie H (Jan 7, 2011)

"Beer butt chicken, beer can chicken, chicken on a throne"...whatever it's called, it's awesome.  I've been cooking chicken in this manner for nearly 20 years and have always had a wonderfully moist and tender chicken.

Until about 10 years ago I always used a beer can or a clean empty soda can, if not using beer.  I now use this device.  It's incredibly stable and holds tons of liquid.

However everyone makes their "can" chicken, enjoy!  Ain't it great?


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jan 7, 2011)

Katie H said:
			
		

> "Beer butt chicken, beer can chicken, chicken on a throne"...whatever  it's called, it's awesome.  I've been cooking chicken in this manner for  nearly 20 years and have always had a wonderfully moist and tender  chicken.



A Testament to your excellent cooking/seasoning skills Miss Katie! ..Not the device nor the evaporation of liquids from it. ~~~ It's the Indian...not the arrows...

Fun!


----------



## naturalmovements (Jan 7, 2011)

> A Testament to your excellent cooking/seasoning skills Miss Katie! ..Not the device nor the evaporation of liquids from it. ~~~ It's the Indian...not the arrows
> 
> fun



have you (not your link)  ever juxtaposed the two? regular chicken vs beer butt chicken


----------



## Love2cook11 (Feb 6, 2011)

HI, sorry to bump an older thread but does anyone have experience with beer chicken without a holder?  I don't have a lot of money and hate buying gadgets I only use every so often, so I'm just wondering if it's possible to balance the chicken on the can alone.  Also, would the bottom half be touching the grill grates?  Any cheap alternatives?


----------



## GrillingFool (Feb 6, 2011)

Yeah you can do without the fancy holder. Put the beer can in a pie tin that
you don't want to use for pies anymore ( a cheap aluminum one is fine.
when you set the chicken on the can, you use the bird's legs to create 
a tripod with the can. 
Carry carefully to the grill, and be even more careful when removing, because
it can fall over easily.


----------



## BigAL (Feb 7, 2011)

GrillingFool said:


> Yeah you can do without the fancy holder. Put the beer can in a pie tin that
> you don't want to use for pies anymore ( a cheap aluminum one is fine.
> when you set the chicken on the can, you use the bird's legs to create
> a tripod with the can.
> ...


 
I agree w/GF.  Also, iirc, I used a big beer can.  Fosters or a 16oz can.  Also, open up the can top as much as possible.  (hate to say but similar to make'n a spit can)  I can tell you how if you want.(BTW haven't chew'd in 1.5yrs)

Also, look to get a fresh 3-3.5# bird, they worked the best for me when I did them.


----------



## Love2cook11 (Feb 7, 2011)

Thanks guys!  I appreciate the tip about the pie tin and fresh bird...I'll let you know how it goes!


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Feb 8, 2011)

I'm glad I'm not a chicken


----------



## Zhizara (Feb 8, 2011)

Bolas De Fraile said:


> I'm glad I'm not a chicken



I'm glad you're not a chicken too.


----------



## LAJ (Feb 13, 2011)

You can make a tripod with the legs. Make sure the bird isn't too large so you can close lid easily. This works well. Just a bit tricky removing when done. Yes, balance the chicken on can if u get a smaller bird (which works best) the bottoms of legs will rest on grill and part of the butt may, as well. You have to play with it to adjust.


----------



## LAJ (Feb 13, 2011)

I started using only beer for this chicken. Now, I use Vernor's gingerale or Cherry coke. Great taste. Maybe a bit more moist with the soda.


----------



## Kayelle (Feb 13, 2011)

Removing the hot chicken from the hot can can be tricky at best, dangerous at worst.  
I use one of those holders for the can and just carve the bird standing as it is.  Works for me.


----------



## pacanis (Feb 13, 2011)

I do the same thing. And by the time I'm done with dinner and picking it clean, it's usually easier to handle the can.


----------

